# mics



## suppyx (Jul 8, 2012)

looking in to getting a mic for my rebel t4i

anyone know what would be good for me price isnt a issue.

rode video mic
rode video mic pro
or the rode stero video mic

ill be recording live concerts mostly


----------



## TheKenTurner (Jul 21, 2012)

Are you kidding me? videomic pro would probably be best. Have you considered the Zoom H1? I have it and love it. You may want a shotgun mic though.

Look at this: 
Azden SGM-1000 Super-Cardioid Shotgun Microphone SGM-1000 B&H

Aslo, watch reviews on  YouTube and you'll hear sound quality tests. You shouldn't need a forum to find a microphone. They're based on price and sound, the more you pay, the nicer it sounds.


----------

